# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Гражданский брак

## Asteriks

*Почему многие люди предпочитают жить в гражданском браке? В чём его плюсы и минусы? Думаем.*

----------


## Pasha_49

У меня родители живут в гражданском браке, Собираются расписаться, но не скоро. Плюс от этого был мне, когда я поступал в колледж. По документам я и брат живём с Отцом, и это явилось льготой, для заселения в общежитие) А скоро ещё брату поступать... Я вообще за нормальную женитьбу, нечего бояться расписываться или веньчаться. А те кто живут в гражданском, у каждого своя причина. Может кто-то боится, или не уверен что останутся навсегда, или в паспорт не хотят печать ставить, причин может быть много...

----------


## Asteriks

Абсолютно согласна с тобой! Я бы тоже хотела пожить в гражданском браке какое-то время. Чтобы ощутить, что это такое. А всё, поздно! А детям разрешу, только будут ли они у меня спрашивать разрешения?

----------


## GRAF

Сам живу в гражданском браке, никаких - или + не наблюдаю, в сравнении с тем кто в официалке. 
"Будь честен с собой и другими, тебе никто и ничто не помешает" ррррр... забыл кто сказал.

Блин, все не стерплю и спрошу, что же дает штамп в паспорте.ig_boss:

----------


## Asteriks

Что даёт? Первое, что пришло в голову - общее имущество. Права на детей. Мм...Какую-то определённость в статусе... Пусть добавят люди, у меня всё пока.

----------


## Marusja

я считаю, каждый человек для себя сам решает, есть ведь тысячи примеров удачных семей и официальных, и неофоциальных, и наоборот тысячи негативных примеров...для кого-то штамп в паспорте ничего не решает, а для кого-то это вообще цель в жизни.

----------


## Akasey

а какие могут быть права на детей? интересно бы узнать. венчался ты или не венчался по моему всё это ерунда, тоже если поставил ты себе штамп или не поставил. настоящая семья и осознание её наступает с появлением детей. ИМХО

----------


## Marusja

> настоящая семья и осознание её наступает с появлением детей.


поддерживаю мнение на все сто процентов

----------


## Akasey

осознано на собственном опыте

----------


## Marusja

> особенно при разделе имущества.


прожив три года совместно, даже без детей, и доказав это в суде минимум двумя свидетелями можно делить имущество и без штампа

----------


## Marusja

как показывает судебная практика у нас, доказать не сложно, сложнее все-таки разделить...

----------


## Asteriks

> а какие могут быть права на детей? интересно бы узнать. венчался ты или не венчался по моему всё это ерунда, тоже если поставил ты себе штамп или не поставил. настоящая семья и осознание её наступает с появлением детей. ИМХО


Ты разве не знаешь, что если р***нок родится вне брака, то ещё отцовство доказать надо? Некоторые родители поэтому опекунство оформляют. Вроде и твой р***нок, а прав на него нет. Если потом отношения оформить, после рождения р***нка, я имею в виду. А если развод и р***нок не твой официально? Видеться с ним не разрешат и т.п. Вот такой дилетантский ответ у меня.

----------


## misatik

Проживать можно по раздному- главное любовь и искренность !!!

----------


## vova230

Гражданский брак.
Вот вам интересный недавний случай. Вчера был на свадьбе. Вполне нормальная свадьба, но вот один ньюанс, молодые прожили в гражданском браке 10 лет и вот теперь решили свадьбу сыграть по настоящему.

----------


## Asteriks

Это здорово! Только кому надо была эта свадьба? После 10 лет совместной жизни. Вообще, есть смысл в праздновании таком?

----------


## vova230

Я спросил про это у молодого. Так говорит, когда друзья узнают, что расписались, так все-равно всем придется "наливать". И причем всем по отдельности, а так собрали всех и отметили разом. Ну и видеосъемку заказали, чтоб все как у людей. Тем более что музыканты и видеосъемка практически бесплатно.

----------


## Asteriks

Людям лишь бы напиться и забыться)

----------


## Akasey

> Гражданский брак.
> Вот вам интересный недавний случай. Вчера был на свадьбе. Вполне нормальная свадьба, но вот один ньюанс, молодые прожили в гражданском браке 10 лет и вот теперь решили свадьбу сыграть по настоящему.


Не знаю даже.... Сразу наверное решили проверить отношения, а потом не до этого стало...

----------


## Montya

ну и нормальное явление, я вот со своим молчелом почти 11 лет встречаюсь, из них 3,5 вместе живем, уже двое детей... а замуж не хочется 

_Montya добавил 12.12.2009 в 02:24_



> Ты разве не знаешь, что если р***нок родится вне брака, то ещё отцовство доказать надо? Некоторые родители поэтому опекунство оформляют. Вроде и твой р***нок, а прав на него нет. Если потом отношения оформить, после рождения р***нка, я имею в виду. А если развод и р***нок не твой официально? Видеться с ним не разрешат и т.п. Вот такой дилетантский ответ у меня.


дилетантский, действительно. при рождении ребенка в гражданском браке мать имеет право записать его только на себя, запись об отце делается "со слов матери", мать получает справку о том, что она мать-одиночка и соответственные льготы. в этом варианте и придется мужчине доказывать, что именно он - отец.
еще один вариант - отец официально признает отцовство, и кроме свидетельства о рождении выдается еще св-во об отцовстве, и права у мужчины на ребенка точно такие же, как если бы родители были официально женаты.

----------


## Akasey

> ...при рождении ребенка в гражданском браке мать имеет право записать его только на себя, запись об отце делается "со слов матери", мать получает справку о том, что она мать-одиночка и соответственные льготы. в этом варианте и придется мужчине доказывать, что именно он - отец....


 а некоторые так и делают, видно в этом какая-то финансовая выгода есть

*Пы.Сы.:* нынче народ не такой как раньше, не те идеалы у людей, миром правят деньги...

----------


## Irina

Как ни говори - гражданский брак неполноценный изначально. Почему? Ни прав ни обязанностей с обеих сторон. В случае расставания , как правило, дети остаются совсем материально незащищенными. И вообще, что это за жизнь, когда всё на птичьих правах.

----------


## BiZ111

Верно, Ира. Гражданский брак - это как взятый номер в отеле на всю жизнь.

Тьфу 

Хотя смотря что человек ищет для себя в браке. Не все люди в баре хотят выпить и потрындеть, играя в пул с сигареткой в зубах. Кто-то всегда сидит в тёмном углу и молчаливо слушает себя

----------


## Irina

> Хотя смотря что человек ищет для себя в браке. Не все люди в баре хотят выпить и потрындеть, играя в пул с сигареткой в зубах. Кто-то всегда сидит в тёмном углу и молчаливо слушает себя


В принципе и так может быть. Встречала людей живущих в таком браке  по 5-10 лет. Но при откровенном разговоре всегда выясняется, что хоть одному из пары хотелось бы оформить отношения, но признаться в этом страшно даже себе, не то что другим.

----------


## luvena

Мда... как говорится , сколько людей , столько и мнений... я со своим мужем(будущем)живу в гражданском браке уже 4 месяца и ТОЛЬКО  поссле этого мы подали заявление в загс... вы знаете , проще пожить вместе месяц, два, понять , что ты можешь терпеть его разбросанные носки, а он - кучу косметики на зеркале , и твое вечное "милый, еще 5 (10,15) сек и я готова", когда вы опаздываете, терпеть не месяц, два а всю жизнь, причем это не терпение сквозь зубы, а милый недостаток любимого человека, который незаметен, чем расписаться и уже в официальном браке понять , что это не твой человек...Для таких случаев действует отмазка: "не сошлись характерами")))))

----------


## luvena

знакомая пара: девушка увела мужа из семьи с ребенком, лишила ребенка отца... расписались, пышная свадьба, медовый месяц... и что ? в браке три месяца и развод..."не сошлись характерами")))))))
Кст в жодино ситуация была....

----------


## SDS

нормально - дети времени, какое время - такие и браки, и разводы

----------


## Энрика

отношения не должны становится хуже или лучше из-за штампа в паспорте

----------


## Lena Rubcova

Кто-то предпочитает штамп, а кто-то согласен на гражданский брак. У меня был опыт и такой и такой. 5 лет гражданского - спился - ушла, нет проблем! Сейчас в официальном, со штампом, мне нравится  ,мужу, думаю тоже))

----------


## JAHolper

Кстати, если кто еще не в курсе, гражданский брак - это брак, зарегистрированный в ЗАГСе. А когда люди, просто, живут вместе - это фактический брак.

----------

